# Curse Cottage



## jsp77 (Jun 12, 2017)

So a few months back Rubex and I visited a farm where the Farmer was arrested firearm offences and for shooting burglars. There was an old cottage, a farmhouse(no access) and a few other farm barns/sheds. We parked up and got out and entered the cottage, everything seemed ok with both of us photographing the downstairs. Rubex went upstairs and a few seconds later I heard her calling for me to get upstairs quickly. So i rushed upstairs to the room where she was to find bones all strung up. We took a few more photos and left the cottage, got in the car and went. Something just didn't sit right and we were both a bit spooked. We decided to go back and finish what we had started, back in the cottage to finish upstairs. Then had a quick look round the out buildings and farm house.

As we walked back to the track we bumped into the Farmer who just happened to be driving up the track, he wound down the window and we were asked what we were up to. Quick thinking Rubex used her charm said we were photographing a pair of kestrels, he seemed to be ok with it and off we went. Never walked so fast back to the car, the engine was running and off we went. Later on that night Rubex was doing a bit of research and found out the bones were placed that way as part of some sort of old curse.

*on with the photos*


https://flic.kr/p/VJKRAB


https://flic.kr/p/UvdoWF


https://flic.kr/p/Uvdk5c


https://flic.kr/p/VFbpHQ


https://flic.kr/p/VxffyH


https://flic.kr/p/UvdcJa


https://flic.kr/p/Uvd9ZH


https://flic.kr/p/Uvd6SF


https://flic.kr/p/Uvd3nK


https://flic.kr/p/VJKkyx


https://flic.kr/p/VJKgsX


https://flic.kr/p/VJKdeT


https://flic.kr/p/VxeW72


https://flic.kr/p/V9wfHA


https://flic.kr/p/Usb6Ww


https://flic.kr/p/Vu2T27


https://flic.kr/p/Vu2DAQ


https://flic.kr/p/Vu2Aqb


https://flic.kr/p/UsaL3o


https://flic.kr/p/Vxe8wP​
*Thanks for looking*


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 13, 2017)

gotta love some bones


----------



## Suzyexplorer (Jun 13, 2017)

This place really is strange my husband went alone and never felt.so ill after a explore...went back with a friend answer explored more and managed to get in other part of house full of stuff including letters from.prison addressed to a certain Mr Martin .


----------



## HughieD (Jun 13, 2017)

Ha ha...quick thinking Rubex! Yes, remember this story very, very well. Made national news at the time. Interesting set JSP.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 13, 2017)

Nice set jsp.it's one that has been known about for several year around here.but one no one bothered with due to what happened here.and the fact everyone know he still lives on the land.fair play for doing it.not for me this one though


----------



## smiler (Jun 13, 2017)

JSP, who do you think set up the bones? bearing in mind you let Rubex wander off unsupervised and she is a Witch, I reckon you'd better refill her jug with decent brandy and stay on her good side, if can find one.
Interesting report and pics, Loved it Thanks


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jun 13, 2017)

Yeah dont blame ya, thats proper freaky stuff, Would love a look round but wouldnt fancy spending a night in there ;-)


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 13, 2017)

Suzyexplorer said:


> This place really is strange my husband went alone and never felt.so ill after a explore.



Not surprising really - Like any old property that has been exposed to the elements, this place has been full of mold spores for years. How one feels after exposure depends on the time of year, length of time in building and one's susceptibility.


----------



## Gromr (Jun 13, 2017)

Nice creepy one this. That bones room is quite something, would freak me out good and proper. Photos are fantastic, captures the feel well. Nicely done JSP!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 13, 2017)

Nice photographs but I noticed not so many as per your usual posts. I have a bad feeling about this place. It looks like a nice enough house but it would be best to keep away.


----------



## Rubex (Jun 13, 2017)

Haha I'm not sure it was charm, more good timing and luck! Mr. Martin is a very smart man and I could tell he didn't believe a word I was saying. I for one would never revisit this place, and I wouldn't advise anyone else to do so as it's rumoured he lives in his car on the land and sometimes stays at a nearby hotel. 

Excellent set of pics JSP  and the only person I'm cursing is you Smiler!


----------



## smiler (Jun 13, 2017)

Rubex said:


> Haha I'm not sure it was charm, more good timing and luck! Mr. Martin is a very smart man and I could tell he didn't believe a word I was saying. I for one would never revisit this place, and I wouldn't advise anyone else to do so as it's rumoured he lives in his car on the land and sometimes stays at a nearby hotel.
> 
> Excellent set of pics JSP  and the only person I'm cursing is you Smiler!



That's nasty, anyway I've got the antidote and I'm just about to take a double dose, maybe I'd better have another just to be sure, powerful lady our Rubex, she can make cabbies swerve across traffic just by whistling at em,


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks for all the comments, was one of the strangest places i have been to.


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 13, 2017)

Rubex said:


> Haha I'm not sure it was charm, more good timing and luck! Mr. Martin is a very smart man and I could tell he didn't believe a word I was saying. I for one would never revisit this place, and I wouldn't advise anyone else to do so as it's rumoured he lives in his car on the land and sometimes stays at a nearby hotel.
> 
> Excellent set of pics JSP  and the only person I'm cursing is you Smiler!



Thanks Rubex, this was a memorable splore in more way than one

Oh dear Smiler, i wouldn't want to be in your shoes





smiler said:


> That's nasty, anyway I've got the antidote and I'm just about to take a double dose, maybe I'd better have another just to be sure, powerful lady our Rubex, she can make cabbies swerve across traffic just by whistling at em, ��



cheers Smiler 

I just hope the antidote works as you know what Rubex is like


----------



## Electric (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks to you jsp and Rubex, I think they are updating the Oxford dictionary as we speak:

“Creepy as hell”
/ˈkriːpi/ /az,əz/ /hɛl/ Adjective, informal.
Causing an unpleasant feeling of fear or unease, often associated with cattle carcasses strung up in farmhouses.
"the creepy feelings one often gets in a derelict house"
Synonyms: frightening, farmers, scaring, terrified, explorers, hunting down, kestrels.


----------



## Badger (Jun 14, 2017)

Great Pictures guys. I lived on that road until last October, so I have always been curious about Bleak House..... I never went in though as it is 100% true- Tony often stays there in a car. I'd also please ask any explorers to stay away. The bottom line is (irrelevant of what your opinion of the events in 1999 is) he is an eccentric, lonely old man that has Asperger's. I've met him a couple of times in the pub and spoken with him on about a few subjects. He's highly intelligent, but he is completely eccentric. He's been treated pretty badly by society (police roaming his land and all around Smeeth Road, toting machine guns on New Year's Day 2016, not to mention regular harassment by certain other members of society). He even used to have a stalker that stole his washing from the line and brought it back dried, pressed and repaired! If anyone is curious there are at least two decent-ish books available (just search E-bay for his name)that debate his character, the house and life up until and around 1999. So please, let's just enjoy the pictures posted so far and leave the guy to live how he wants to in peace.


----------



## smiler (Jun 14, 2017)

jsp77 said:


> Thanks Rubex, this was a memorable splore in more way than one
> 
> Oh dear Smiler, i wouldn't want to be in your shoes
> 
> ...



Behave yourself, I'll not have word against this sweet, kind, considerate, frightening lady, I'm off to lock meself in a ROC post


----------



## RedX_unleashed (Jun 14, 2017)

Intriguing place, well done for getting out of there safely with no extra holes in you.


----------



## krela (Jun 14, 2017)

Badger said:


> Great Pictures guys. I lived on that road until last October, so I have always been curious about Bleak House..... I never went in though as it is 100% true- Tony often stays there in a car. I'd also please ask any explorers to stay away. The bottom line is (irrelevant of what your opinion of the events in 1999 is) he is an eccentric, lonely old man that has Asperger's. I've met him a couple of times in the pub and spoken with him on about a few subjects. He's highly intelligent, but he is completely eccentric. He's been treated pretty badly by society (police roaming his land and all around Smeeth Road, toting machine guns on New Year's Day 2016, not to mention regular harassment by certain other members of society). He even used to have a stalker that stole his washing from the line and brought it back dried, pressed and repaired! If anyone is curious there are at least two decent-ish books available (just search E-bay for his name)that debate his character, the house and life up until and around 1999. So please, let's just enjoy the pictures posted so far and leave the guy to live how he wants to in peace.



For what it's worth I agree.


----------



## smiler (Jun 14, 2017)

krela said:


> For what it's worth I agree.


Me too, Thanks for that Badger


----------



## Malenis (Jun 14, 2017)

Fab set! Thanks [emoji854]


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 17, 2017)

Great images,Wise move doing a hasty retreat you could have ended up in the pot!!


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 17, 2017)

Well that's the freakiest looking place i have seen for a while...
Top marks, and thanks for sharing


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 30, 2017)

Well I bet that was a bit of a creepy surprise for Rubex to see them bones hanging there!

I agree with the comments Badger has made.

The poor guy has suffered enough so I hope there isn't a morbid urbex frenzy on the place and Mr Martin gets some peace. That is to say I am not knocking the fact that you two went there as you didn't know the guy was still living in the area, I would have done the same thing, but now we know I hope its sorted. Lovely shots as usual jsp.


----------



## urban-dorset (Jul 1, 2017)

Great pics... very brave of you both.


----------



## No-One (Jul 3, 2017)

Coolio ..... Bones


----------



## kittykat3010 (Aug 19, 2017)

Hey!! I explored there last year .. we managed to look in the barns etc but as we went round the front, we were confronted with mr Martin sleeping in his car.. we left very quickly.. we didn't know this was the place because I certainly wouldn't of gone.. I couldn't upload my pics either , because I don't know how lol... tried before and failed miserably


----------

